# Cutting trees that enter your property.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm curious but if a tree branch/trunk enters your property can you legally cut it as it's in your property (past my fence) or does the other property owner have to cut it because the tree is growing on thier property?

I'm assuming (have not cut yet) that if it enters my property I think I can cut off all the excess branches up to the fence dividing line. Just wanted to ask for some clarification here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.toronto.ca/faq/trees.htm#q2


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a neighbour years ago take a whole half a tree down because those branches were on there side of the fence without so much as word of what he intended to do. 

Usually if you go over and talk to your neighbour you can work something out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My parent's crazy neighbor did the same thing - but she went as far as to cut the branches on OUR side of the fence too. But she's pretty apeshat crazy - she pulled out the bushes we planted along the side of the house to put down a wood chip pathway instead for herself.

If you cut down half my tree, I'll cut down half your car. Plus, trees are nice.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats a crazy assed bitch. People like that u gotta show u wont take shit from them. If you keep tolerating that sheit, they'll thikn walkin all over you is the norm. Try talkin to her first, if that fails, bring her to small claims court and sue her stupid ass. Yeah it'll cost you and her money but it'll make her think twice before doin stupid shit like that.



ameekplec. said:


> My parent's crazy neighbor did the same thing - but she went as far as to cut the branches on OUR side of the fence too. But she's pretty apeshat crazy - she pulled out the bushes we planted along the side of the house to put down a wood chip pathway instead for herself.
> 
> If you cut down half my tree, I'll cut down half your car. Plus, trees are nice.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Thats a crazy assed bitch. People like that u gotta show u wont take shit from them. If you keep tolerating that sheit, they'll thikn walkin all over you is the norm. Try talkin to her first, if that fails, bring her to small claims court and sue her stupid ass. Yeah it'll cost you and her money but it'll make her think twice before doin stupid shit like that.


Why?

You can order madagascar hissing cockroaches in volume off the internet. 
1000 crickets doesn't cost much.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Why?
> 
> You can order madagascar hissing cockroaches in volume off the internet.
> 1000 crickets doesn't cost much.


;;;

WHAAA.... URL please. Again... ;;

Flashbacks of some Mac game called 'Bad Mojo' or something like that.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> My parent's crazy neighbor did the same thing - but she went as far as to cut the branches on OUR side of the fence too. But she's pretty apeshat crazy - she pulled out the bushes we planted along the side of the house to put down a wood chip pathway instead for herself.
> 
> If you cut down half my tree, I'll cut down half your car. Plus, trees are nice.


Shoulda set fire to the woodchips and said you liked "ash-falt" better


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> http://www.toronto.ca/faq/trees.htm#q2


Since you didn't mention them being unreasonable about it when you tried to talk - I'm curious, are you escalating after a failed attempt/negotiation?

If not, the suggestion to work to an agreement sounds like a good idea...worth trying if you have not already. Even if law allowed you to cut the branches, it's not very neighbourly to do stuff like that without at least attempting to talk to the person first. You have to live next door long after the branches are gone.

FWIW, my parent's neighbours asked for a big hack job of the tree in the backyard and have complained every year since about how hot their house gets every afternoon and evening now the branches aren't "blocking the nice sun" and dumping leaves in the fall any more.


----------

